# Protopic or Elidel for nipple/aerola eczema?



## mama-mukti (Mar 7, 2002)

Has anyone ever used either Protopic or Elidel for nipple/aerola eczema? My dermatologist says it is safe for bfing mommas - but the package inserts are not very encouraging.


----------



## wombat (Nov 3, 2002)

I don't know but the best place to look for an answer would be Dr. Hales website

http://neonatal.ttuhsc.edu/lact/

Dr's are usually very conservative about using medications while nursing so if your Dr. says it's ok, it probably is ok, kwim? I think most insert warnings are more for legal than medical reasons.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

I don't know but Elidel isn't supposed to be used by kids under the age of 2, so I'd think that would apply to a nursling? Dunno.

I don't know about the first product you mentioned, but have you tried ...gosh, my mind is blanking, it's the lanolin in the purple tube you use for sore nipples while b'feeding. Or, maybe aquaphor? We use that for both kids' eczema. Also, make sure you up your Vit C as it has helped much w/our ecz.


----------



## mama-mukti (Mar 7, 2002)

I have the Dr. Hale's book - I guess I was looking more for anectdotal evidence - i.e. did those cremes work for anyone?

I taking major Vit C - amongst other things. Thanks for the tip, though.


----------

